# Good Friday Snow Storm in Southeast WI



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

About 3-4" on the ground so far. I will post pics throughout the day.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like a good one there Tom. Be safe out there and have fun.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are some early pics. Started snowing at about 4:30 this morning and the ground was bare.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

5-6" on the ground so far with the heavier snow expected this afternoon. Calling for another 8" between now and 6PM. Gonna run and take some pics and I will post them up this afternoon.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like a good friday all right! Spring? We don't need no freakin spring!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Whats with you guys in WI gettin all of our snow!? It always does nothing over here, crosses the border, and BAM! Drops its entire load over WI. What happened to all of our real MN winters?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is another pic just taken. About 8" so far


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

they are still calling for 12"-15"... In for lunch and a quick nap, then back out to start the route over again!! Have to love the payup payup payup maybe the last time of the season.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

That's a pretty generous 8" don't ya think?!? I guess we all do exaggerate length.... I mean depth!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

YardMedic;545872 said:


> That's a pretty generous 8" don't ya think?!? I guess we all do exaggerate length.... I mean depth!


Feel free to come measure it if you like.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

YardMedic;545872 said:


> That's a pretty generous 8" don't ya think?!? I guess we all do exaggerate length.... I mean depth!





toby4492;545868 said:


> Here is another pic just taken. About 8" so far





toby4492;545873 said:


> Feel free to come measure it if you like.


I would agree and say there is pretty close to 8" on the ground now. Toby is only about 20 minutes NW of me.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE PICTURES TOBY WHERES THE PLOWTRUCK AT THO?*


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here was the measurement at 10 last night. Have not gone out yet this am to see how much additional if any snow fell.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are a couple pics from this morning. 31" drift all across the back of the house.


----------

